# Auto cruise stargazer decals



## RockingRivet (Jul 3, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy new decals for my stargazer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you tried an Autocruise dealer yet?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2619...1=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=122&ff19=0

http://www.caravanstickers.com/motorhome-stickers/autocruise-stickers


----------

